
SiFive CEO Says RISC-V Servers Are 'Five Years Away - CrankyBear
https://www.datacenterknowledge.com/hardware/sifive-ceo-says-risc-v-servers-are-five-years-away
======
childintime
He's probably still being conservative. RISC-V has a significant time to
market advantage due to its simplicity, so innovators in the AI arena will
likely use it, and get better power performance for free. An example is
Esperanto, which should be launching sooner than later with an entry level
part.

